# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  तेरी मेरी - बोडिगार्ड

## Nisha.Patel

एक अच्छा सा गाना सुनने के लिए तैयार हो जाईये पेश हे:speaker:

----------


## Nisha.Patel

गाने का नाम - तेरी  मेरी
फिल्म/एल्बम- बोडिगार्ड
सिंगर - राहत फ़तेह अली खान , श्रेया घोषाल
म्यूजिक डिरेक्टर- हिमेश रेशमिया

----------


## Nisha.Patel

गाने के बोल




तेरी मेरी, मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी है मुश्किल     
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए
इक लड़का इक लड़की की
है यह कहानी नयी
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए 


तेरी मेरी, मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए
इक दूजे से हुए जुदा
जब  इक दूजे के लिए बने


तेरी मेरी, मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए


तुम से दिल जो लगाया
तोह जहान मैंने पाया
कभी सोचा ना था यह
मीलों दूर होगा साया
क्यूँ खुदा तुने
मुझे ऐसा खाब दिखाया
जब हकीक़त  में  उससे
तोडना था..


इक दूजे से हुए जुदा
जब  इक दूजे के लिए बने
तेरी मेरी, मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए


तेरी  मेरी
बातों का हर लम्हा
सबसे अनजाना
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए


हर एहसास में तू है
हर इक याद में तेरा अफसाना
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए


सारा दिन बीत जाये
सारी रात जगाये
बस ख्याल तुम्हारा
लम्हा लम्हा तडपाये
यह तड़प कह  रही है
मिट जाये फासले यह
तेरे मेरे दरमियान
जो है सारे..


इक दूजे से हुए जुदा
जब  इक दूजे के लिए बने
तेरी मेरी, मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए


हर एहसास में तू है
हर इक याद में तेरा अफसाना
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए


तेरी मेरी, मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ्ज़ों में यह
बयान ना हो पाए

----------


## Nisha.Patel

डाउनलोड लिंक-तेरी मेरी  


http://videos.djmaza.com/music/india...aza.Com%5D.mp3

----------


## Nisha.Patel

सब गाने डाउनलोड करने की लिंक 


http://www.mediafire.com/?kkwmj6fk17a3p19
http://hulkshare.com/4yhs8laegh00

----------


## Dark Rider

शुक्रिया जी आपका इस गाने के लिए , जो दिल की हर बात कहता है |

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> शुक्रिया जी आपका इस गाने के लिए , जो हर दिल की हर बात कहता है |


सूत्र पसंद  करने के लिए धन्यवाद जी ..........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छा सॉन्ग है, लगता है हिट होगा ॥

----------


## Dark Rider

> अच्छा सॉन्ग है, लगता है हिट होगा ॥


जी हा कोई शक नही है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> शुक्रिया जी आपका इस गाने के लिए , जो दिल की हर बात कहता है |





> सूत्र पसंद  करने के लिए धन्यवाद जी ..........................





> अच्छा सॉन्ग है, लगता है हिट होगा ॥


मनोज जी, निशा जी, और चंदर जी ने इसको पसंद किया है ,
और अब गाने की कया मजाल जो हिट न हो.
जरूर हिट होगा............

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> मनोज जी, निशा जी, और चंदर जी ने इसको पसंद किया है ,
> और अब गाने की कया मजाल जो हिट न हो.
> जरूर हिट होगा............





> जी हा कोई शक नही है |


शुक्रिया जी........................................

----------


## SUNIL1107

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=७९५९
कृपया देश हित में एक बार यहाँ भी पधारे और अपना मत भी दें !

----------


## Devil khan

*मस्त है भाई .........मजा आ गया*

----------

